# more learning coming up



## duncsuss (Oct 24, 2015)

In a couple of weeks, Binh Pho is coming to the Boston area.

On the Saturday, he's demonstrating decoration and embellishment of turnings at the Fuller Craft Museum in Brockton, MA. Several other artists will be there too -- Donna Zils Banfield (who taught me to make pens, which is what got me started down this vortex) among them.

On the Sunday, Binh is teaching a class at Donna's Barn (her workshop and studio). Yeah ... that's where I'll be 

If you haven't seen any of his work, check out HIS ONLINE GALLERY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2015)

Binh is a wonderful demo and good person to talk with about pretty much anything, ... turning, embellishments, life, inspiration...
Look forward to hearing how the demo goes, been a few years since I saw him last.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 24, 2015)

TimR said:


> Binh is a wonderful demo and good person to talk with about pretty much anything, ... turning, embellishments, life, inspiration...
> Look forward to hearing how the demo goes, been a few years since I saw him last.


Could not agree more! He comes to the Fuller Craft Museum a couple of times a year (he's on the board of directors) and I always make the effort to go see him. Usually a couple of members of my turning club are there making pieces that he (and Donna and Lynda Zybbideo) decorate.

Last time I took with me a small lidded box I'd made from applewood and asked him if it was suitable for the kind of decorative work he does ... may I present my one and only collaborative piece, turned by (ahem) _moi_ and decorated by Mr Binh Pho ... I love how it changes color as you move from side to side and view it from different angles

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 15, 2015)

I wasn't able to go to the demonstrations at Fuller Craft Museum yesterday, but took my place in the classroom today ... great fun 

I took along a couple of turned cups, but after practicing with the airbrush on some paper decided I needed to work on the technical skills some more before trying to work on a curved surface. Here's part of the plywood panel that I made -- airbrushing, perforation, and wood-burning. Plenty of rough edges, but I can see how my skills improved from the starting point as I progressed across the design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2015)

Took another pic in daylight ... the 3 panels to the right of the bamboo design are just airbrushed using different masking/blocking techniques.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd love to get some hands on work with airbrushing techniques...definite high on list of want to learn techniques.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'd love to get some hands on work with airbrushing techniques...definite high on list of want to learn techniques.


That was the part I had most difficulty with.

Perforating/piercing with the dental lab tool was just like miniature routing and using a Dremel tool taken a step further. I got the hang of woodburning on my own a while back.

Airbrushing uses several techniques that I had no experience of -- distance from tip to target, how far back to pull the trigger (kept messing that one up, more practise needed!), blocking/masking techniques for crisp or irregular edges, sequence to put down paints (darker to lighter or lighter to darker?) depending on whether they are transparent or opaque. There are probably several more that I've forgotten, hopefully I'll remember them when I sit down with the it again.


----------

